# steady to wing and shot...



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

here is a video i took while training one of my german shorthair pointers today. i have been working him on steady to wing and shot and today i think he is finally getting there :mrgreen: ....http://www.sprigkennels.com/grizz


----------

